# Smaller Eye



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Do you have one eye that's slightly (or majorly!) smaller than the other? Even if it's just when you smile? Or, do you have one eye that seems differently shaped than the other, even if it's just when smiling? Do your eyes match?


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

My right eye is ever so slightly bigger than my left, I doubt anyone would ever notice it but it bugs the hell out of me when I'm taking pictures D:< 

I'm not sure whether I'm N or S, but I think it's most likely I'm S.


----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know that you're unsure of your personality type.


----------



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

One of my eyes is always more closed and a little smaller than the other, it makes me garbage at taking photos, haha!


----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Chris Merola said:


> One of my eyes is always more closed and a little smaller than the other, it makes me garbage at taking photos, haha!


Some of us think that sort of thing is appealing, attractive, and deep. No worries.


----------



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

MelodyGirl said:


> Some of us think that sort of thing is appealing, attractive, and deep. No worries.


Aww, thank you so much! 

Okay this is unrelated but I just read on another thread how you met your husband and he was your first boyfriend and you waited till marriage to become fully physically intimate and I think that is so romantic and amazing!! Good for you times a MILLION!!! AHHH so cute just thinking about it, I'm such a cheesy romantic, I'm going to go watch the first ten minutes of Up and cry again


----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Chris Merola said:


> Aww, thank you so much!
> 
> Okay this is unrelated but I just read on another thread how you met your husband and he was your first boyfriend and you waited till marriage to become fully physically intimate and I think that is so romantic and amazing!! Good for you times a MILLION!!! AHHH so cute just thinking about it, I'm such a cheesy romantic, I'm going to go watch the first ten minutes of Up and cry again


Thank you so much! I'll friend you and we can talk about this on our walls if you want.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I think that both of my eyes are fairly proportional to each other.

HOWEVER...a line drawn though both pupils (side-to-side) produces a line that is not perpendicular to my spine. A line drawn through the centers of my ears (again side-to-side) produces a line that is not parallel with the line drawn through my eyes. As a result I have an inborn tendency to tilt my head to one side to "level" my vision. And my glasses are usually unaligned with my eyes (due to the ear-line/eye-line non-parallel situation).


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't believe so... although there is something else about my eyes that may be interesting. If you look closely, my pupils are not precisely in the middle of my irises. No one's ever noticed, though.


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

One of my eyes is smaller than the other. I did not notice it before but now I do. I think maybe subconsciously I sort of know this because I tend to tilt my head a little bit in pictures. Here look:


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

My left eye is smaller.


----------



## Sharpnel (Aug 3, 2014)

It's not technically smaller, but my right eye has blurry vision and its eyelid is halfway open 87% of the time.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Mine are the same size and shape, so far as I can tell.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

my left eye is slightly smaller while my right eye is slightly bigger. The difference is very subtle. My right eye is shaped like a cat's while my left eye is a bit more circular. You can't notice it unless I point it out to you, though. Also I have a long width for my eyes and my irises are obviously circular, so it looks like I have a lazy eye whenever I stare at something. xD

Eye shape kinda looks like this (person isn't me, lol, but she's wasian like me!  ):


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

I'll go along with it, but what does N/S have to do with eye shape?

If I may ask.


----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, all!

I just have a hypothesis that intuitives have a smaller eye or a different look to their eyes than sensors.
Unfortunately, though, I'm not sure these results are going to be that inclusive because I didn't think that everyone would be able to find something slightly weird about their eyes. We're probably not the best judges of our own physical attributes. 

I'm pretty sure, IRL, I can tell a sensor from an intuitive right away from looking at their eyes. Especially in infants at birth (or baby photos). But I tell people this and they think I'm crazy.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

INFP - mine are the same size and shape - I'm sure there's probably tiny differences but not anything noticeable. 

I had a friend who I think was probably INFP as well who did have one smaller eye but the funny thing was that it really wasn't noticeable until you looked at her in a mirror and then it stood out because of seeing her face flipped. It was kind of trippy because I could look straight at her and perceive them as the same size then turn to the mirror and it seemed like a huge difference.


----------



## Vincisomething (Aug 4, 2014)

My right eye is slightly smaller than my left. INTJ.


----------



## cholachola (Oct 27, 2014)

one of my eyes is smaller than the other 

ISFP


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I have a smaller eye due to my hyperthyroid. But it was even before.


----------

